# Toro Personal Pace mower has stoped pacing



## Joyce (Apr 26, 2007)

After cutting my lawn today I noticed that I felt very old and tired. Then I realized that I had to push the mower and that it did not roll along as easily as it did last year. The back wheels no longer push the mower the way it is supposed to. Of course it is 2 1/2 years old and off warrenty. Anyone have any ideas or suggestion on how I might have done something to it and if there is anything I should check before bringing it in for repairs? Thanks


----------



## JoeMid (Apr 26, 2007)

Joyce said:


> After cutting my lawn today I noticed that I felt very old and tired. Then I realized that I had to push the mower and that it did not roll along as easily as it did last year. The back wheels no longer push the mower the way it is supposed to. Of course it is 2 1/2 years old and off warrenty. Anyone have any ideas or suggestion on how I might have done something to it and if there is anything I should check before bringing it in for repairs? Thanks


Drive belt is probably loose.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.toro.com/home/images/wpm_20017_r_2077_xl.jpg

Does it look like this?

Check out the exploded view below for the above-mentioned model of the trans gear area:

https://lookup3.toro.com/Ill/2x/377/377949.gif

If your mower is similar, examine the drive belt and pulleys first. Let us know what you find.

Pat


----------



## Joyce (Apr 26, 2007)

That looks like the mower but I can't see the diagram you sent. It looks like a series of dotted lines.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 26, 2007)

That diagram shows up great on my Mac 

Try going to the first link I gave you and navigate to the parts area. Access "gear box" or something similar and it should come up. Perhaps they shoot a different image for Wintel boxes....

I can do a screen shot and convert to JPG, if necessary...


Pat


----------



## Icarus (Apr 27, 2007)

camachinist said:


> That diagram shows up great on my Mac
> 
> Pat



Right .. so first go buy a Mac, then see if it looks like that, then replace the drive belt if it is the drive belt.

It looks fine on my PC also. It's an exploded assembly diagram. It looks better in full screen, than in a window on my monitor.

Seriously, if you're having trouble viewing the gif image in your browser, right click on the link, save it to your desktop and then open it with any image viewer you have installed on your system. If for some odd reason you don't have one, download irfanview and use that. Then use the menu options to view it in it's original size. It's not a very detailed diagram so it probably doesn't look very good if the viewer or browser resizes it.

-David


----------



## CMF (Apr 27, 2007)

*Can you see it now?*


----------



## camachinist (Apr 27, 2007)

And they say computer people have no sense of humor 

Pat


----------



## Icarus (Apr 27, 2007)

camachinist said:


> And they say computer people have no sense of humor
> 
> Pat



I can't see the embedded diagram because I don't have a Mac.

-David


----------



## camachinist (Apr 27, 2007)

I feel your pain 

Pat


----------



## Icarus (Apr 27, 2007)

That error message actually seems like a good thing for you. 

-David


----------



## Joyce (May 4, 2007)

My Toro is fixed!! My neighbor noticed that the cable regulating the speed of the rear wheels was hitting the handle. He readjusted the cable  and now it works!!!


----------



## ricoba (May 4, 2007)

Joyce said:


> My Toro is fixed!! My neighbor noticed that the cable regulating the speed of the rear wheels was hitting the handle. He readjusted the cable  and now it works!!!




That's good! 

I was going to suggest a Honda self propelled.  I had one once, and it was very easy to use and very reliable.


----------

